# Help for first visit to New York please!



## pannie (Feb 3, 2006)

We will be at the Manhattan Club (my first visit) the week of March 11. Would love to get your input on what we (husband and I) should not miss; any special tips for first time visitors; any "MUST SEE MUST DO" things; any freebies or low cost fun things? Also, I have read about getting half-price tickets for the theater -- is there any way to get half-price tickets for Lincoln Center, Metropolitan or Carnegie Hall?  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.  Pannie


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 3, 2006)

Pannie,
Heres a couple of suggestions. The MC is across the street from Carnegie Hall, walk across the street and if the box office is open, *just ask.*
Two weeks ago we walked into the box office where The Producer's was playing, and found excellent $31.00 matinee seats  but we opted for $46.00 center balcony evening seats. All because we went there and, *asked*.
Forget about TKTS (unless there is nothing else), or the concierge...first go and ask.
Also, hang around Times Square  in late PM, and look for guys with clipboards. They are most likely giving away cancellation seating for Letterman and Conan. No cost for either.
It's a fun town..hope thw weather's nice


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 3, 2006)

suenmike32 said:
			
		

> Pannie,
> Also, hang around Times Square  in late PM, and look for guys with clipboards. They are most likely giving away cancellation seating for Letterman and Conan. No cost for either.
> It's a fun town..hope thw weather's nice



What time are you suggesting and any certain days?


----------



## JeffV (Feb 3, 2006)

Go over to Rockefeller Center early morning and watch the Today show outside, you might be on TV.  Also be sure to eat at the Stage Deli just around the corner from MC.  If the rink is still open, watch them skate at Rockefeller Center.


----------



## Holly (Feb 3, 2006)

About an hour before curtain on most Broadway shows, they release the no-show house seats.  I've often gotten great seats to sold out shows like that.  Same with Lincoln Center.


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Holly said:
			
		

> About an hour before curtain on most Broadway shows, they release the no-show house seats.  I've often gotten great seats to sold out shows like that.  Same with Lincoln Center.



Are these the ones that are a lottery system at a cheap price or are they full price?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 4, 2006)

The highlight of your last trip was walking across the Brooklyn bridge. Take the subway to the city hall area and walk the 3/4 of a mile across. What a way to connect the the locals.  Be sure to bring your camera. 

Just north of the city hall area, is Canal street and nearby is china town and Little Itlay both lots of local flavor.


Have a great trip.


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 4, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> What time are you suggesting and any certain days?



We just happened to be wandering around about 4-5pm mid-week when "a clip-board" approached us to go the a Letterman taping the next day at 5:00pm.
I then noticed another "clip-board", giving away Conan seats as well.
No special time...just be observant and hang near one of the "clip-board guys" when you see them.
By the way, as far as going to the box office (for theater tickets), we didn't wait till an hour before the show, we just wandered in about 4:00pm in the afternoon and asked "whattayagot?".
Good luck

One more thing...If you like an occasional beer, go to McSorley's Ale House at
15 East 7th Street. It was built in 1854 and has changed very little since then. Sawdust on the floors...it's like stepping back in time. Not pricey at all either (all beer, McSorley's only, served 2 at a time for $4.00).


----------



## mamiecarter (Feb 4, 2006)

*Try art..This is the place!*

Visiting New York City is a wonderfull chance to see great art. There are half a dozen museums that are knock outs. Maybe you think you don't like art? NYC has museums that will change you mind.

The Metropolitan: Unbelievable impressionists, Van Gogh, Rembrant, a real transplanted Egyptian temple, mummies,a Chinese garden, blocks of european and american antiques a huge fashion gallery...You could go once or spend a week.World class gift shop.

The Museum of Modern Art..so tickets cost $20. It is worth it. Picasso, Matise, modern desighn, free jazz concerts.

Museum of Natural History..Human evolution, Pre Columnian gold, South Pacific and African art. Wonderfull for kids with dinasar bones gallore. Excellent gift shop.

The Gugenheim, The Whitney, The Frick,or if your feeling Mideval, the Cloisters are all wonderful museums.

Take the Circle line boat trip around the Island. If your strong and can't get tickets you can stand in line and get cheap same day standing room at the Met and see an opera or try the New York City Opera.


----------



## Iowa Rod (Feb 5, 2006)

*try cafe wha*

If you enjoy music I suggest you to to the villiage eat dinner there there are tone of great restraunts and they are priced much cheaper than you will find in the times square area. After dinner go over to the cafe wha?. You will need reservations they can be found at www.cafewha.com they have the best live music with the cafe wha band that i have ever heard. Wed and Sun no cover and just 5.00 on thursday. we usually hit this on thursday evening. The play all types of music. I also agree with the prevoius poster on the circle line cruise. We have done both the half island and full island and enjoyed them both very much. It gets you nest to the statue of liberty and also they give you great history of the island fom the water. What ever you do you will enjoy. This is by far our favorite city.
Rod


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2006)

*NYC Info on Tug Sticky*

Pannie,

If you haven't already seen it - check out the Sticky posted by Moderator Ken K that's on the Top of the Tug BBS Eastern Thread Tttled "Eastern BBS City & Area Weblinks".

If you click on that hyperlink, you will find a thread that's devoted to NYC
This link will take you directly to the NYC Info from Ken K & Tuggers 


Richard


----------



## pannie (Feb 6, 2006)

*Thanks for terrific suggestions*

Dear Tuggers: 
Thanks so much for the terrific suggestions. I have printed them out and put them in my New York file. All the suggestions are great. Yes, I do love art and plan on checking out the museums -- have already purchased my CityPass.  I am so excited about going. Thanks again.  Pannie


----------

